# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Noch einmal: Wie drucke ich einen Beitrag aus:

## RalfDm

Liebe Mitstreiter und Mitstreiterinnen,

zwar hatten wir das Thema "wie drucke ich einen Beitrag aus?!" schon mal, aber heute war ich gezwungen, noch einmal darüber nachzudenken, weil mich jemand (wegen einer ganz anderen Sache) anrief und bei der Gelegenheit fragte, wie das eigentlich geht. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich erstmal auf dem Schlauch stand, weil ich noch nie einen Beitrag ausgedruckt hatte, und es mir nach dem Telefongespräch erst noch einmal überlegen und es ausprobieren musste. Ich hoffe, *Dieter R. aus R. liest mit*.
Also: Es können nur ganze threads ("Themen"), oder wenn ein thread sich über mehrere Seiten verteilt, dann die Seiten einzeln ausgedruckt werden (Bildschirmseite ist nicht gleich Druckseite A4!). Dazu in der Leiste im Kopf der Seite auf "Themenoptionen" klicken. Es öffnet sich ein Ausklappfenster mit den Optionen "Druckbare Version zeigen" und "Diese Seite per E-Mail verschicken". Auf "*Druckbare Version zeigen*" klicken. Die Druckversion wird jetzt angezeigt, aber wie drucke ich sie aus?
Es gibt jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) Der MS Internet Explorer (IE) hat ein *Druckersymbol*. Darauf klicken. 
2) Der Firefox hat das Symbol nicht. Auf "Datei" klicken (oder Alt-D eingeben) und dann "Drucken" oder "Druckvorschau" anklicken. Bei "*Drucken*" geht's gleich los, bei "*Druckvorschau*" wird noch einmal eine Vorschau angezeigt, wie der fertige Druck auf A4-Seiten verteilt aussehen wird. Auch hier auf "*Drucken*" klicken, aber hier hat man auch die Wahl, sich nur bestimmte Seiten ausdrucken zu lassen, wenn es mehrere sind. 
Diese Möglichkeit mit der Druckvorschau gibt es auch beim IE, und ich halte sie für die eleganteste Lösung.

Ralf

P.S.: 
1) Diesen Beitrag am besten ausdrucken!
2) Dieter R. aus R.: Vielleicht ist damit auch das Problem mit den abgetrennten Zeichen am Zeilenende gelöst.

----------


## Holger

Hallo Ralf,




> Der MS Internet Explorer (IE) hat ein *Druckersymbol*.


Ruft man das Forum von der BPS-Seite auf, entfällt die Symbolleiste und somit auch das Druckersymbol. Es besteht jedoch zusätzlich neben den von Dir geschilderten Wegen nach Aufruf der Durckansicht im IE

3) Einen Rechtsklick auf der Seite auszuführen und "Drucken" aus dem Kontextmenü zu wählen, oder

4) Die Tastenkombination Strg+P zu verwenden.

vgh

----------


## errut1

text mit maus markieren, dann auf drucken- im druckmenue auf markieren- dann wird nur der markierte text gedruckt.

----------

